

ASK HN: What are some tools/resources to help me value my business? - mcpoyles

I&#x27;m looking to sell my dropship business and wondered what tools or advice you have to help me value&#x2F;sell it?
======
gus_massa
Not sure if this is what you want, but there was a interesting discussion a
few years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2348279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2348279)
(read specially the first comment by patio11).

~~~
mcpoyles
Thanks, this is a really good way to think about it. I think I also want to
find a calculator or way to estimate based on market and revenue.

